# Chute Liner



## boathik (Nov 19, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has added a plastic liner to the chute, a la Yamaha blowers? I have a clam shell driveway and was thinking something like 1/4" HDPE. Thoughts and pictures please!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Check this thread, is the only one I have seen so far.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...n/66314-chute-lining-funtionality-advice.html


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

It is my suspicion that Yamaha does not use high-tensile steel. I read somewhere that the Yamaha auger housing and chute has thicker steel than the Honda. Perhaps that is why Yamaha uses the plastic lining in the wear areas of the snow path. 

My 20 year-old HS828 has the inside of the chute and impeller housing worn down to bare steel, but absolutely no dents. 

The Yamaha 1028J is 100 pounds heavier than the HSS928ACTD. I am going to look at the Yamaha tomorrow and plan to bring a digital vernier caliper to measure the steel thickness's. I'll bet the salesman has never witnessed that before. 

Jeff


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've seen some pictures of Yamaha with liners and without them. My understanding is that it is an expensive option, that comes stock on the more expensive machines.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

No, all Yamaha chutes are lined on all machines at least here in Canada. The purpose is not to protect the steel but rather so wet snow doesn't stick. It works great, my neighbour after seeing my chute decided to line his, he used a piece of crazy carpet, now his honda throws snow almost as far as my Yamaha.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> No, all Yamaha chutes are lined on all machines at least here in Canada. The purpose is not to protect the steel but rather so wet snow doesn't stick. It works great, my neighbour after seeing my chute decided to line his, he used a piece of crazy carpet, now his honda throws snow almost as far as my Yamaha.


I am wrong then :facepalm_zpsdj194qh. 
I thought it was at this forum that I read that some came without the chute liner and if you wanted it, it will be about $500 more. 
Perhaps it is the impeller housing liner?. I have seen a few pictures that show a liner on the impeller housing (I think 1028 and 1232), but most do not (specially on the 624).


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Don't know where you saw a liner for housing but it's not listed in the accessories.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

On an online Yamaha snowblower brochure, (pdf) the YS928J & YT1232ED are shown as having a plastic impeller housing liner as standard equipment.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here ara a few examples of a Yamaha impeller housing liner. Possibly fitted only on 928 and larger models.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

*This is what I used...*

A new member and my first post here. I've enjoyed reading the conversations and found this one particularly interesting as I've been playing around with UHMV material myself to reduce wear and sticktion. I have a new Honda HSS928T and I bought a couple of different thicknesses of this stuff with adhesive backing from ePlastics.com. 



For the chute I used the 1/32" gauge that I cut to cover just the "mostly" flat back surface. I used a heat gun to form it to the slightly rounded shape by getting the memory tension out of it and it set in there nicely. Any thicker though and there would have been no chance since this material doesn't want to bend easily, especially over complex surfaces. I had to move a section a bit while installing and let me tell ya, it's stuck on there really well.

It has an odd translucent look because it's so thin, but this is very tough material and I'm hoping it will hold up well. If it wears out, it's just a 15 minute job to replace now that I have a template. I couldn't get full coverage because of the tight bends but I've had a Honda HS1132 for the past 12 years and this is at least covering the areas that were worn down to bare metal on that machine which has a nearly identical chute design.

I also used the 1/8" UHMW on the rear mounted Honda skids and 1/32" in combination with plow rubber as a blade extension/scraper, but mechanically fastened those. I have to say, the lined impeller housing on that pretty blue Yamaha has me thinking... back to the garage .


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice work! Can you provide more details on the material and where you got it? Also pleasepleaseplease keep us updated on how it holds up and whether you think it helps with 'stiction'. Those of us with gravel driveways await updates with bated breath.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks. Here is the direct link to the chute material that I used.

1/32" thick x 12" wide per Foot Slick Strip UHMW PS Adhesive Tape

You can cut the 1/32" gauge film pretty easily with tin snips. The best way to work with it is to shape it as best you can cold, then remove the backing and get it up to temp while you push it flat from the center out. Be patient and don't overheat it. I have a laser temp meter (makes a great Christmas present for yourself if you don't have one of these yet) and it starts to get too soft to work by hand at 200 degrees. 

I'll let you know how it works out!


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

I've sprayed the inside of my new hss928 with that dupont teflon stuff, I'll see how non-stick it is and how long it lasts(1 can will spray it probably 3-4 times) . I like the idea of that thin UHMW with adhesive back, would help reduce wear from any rocks and such and its a tough plastic. 

Just gotta wait for snow...


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I've discussed my desires for a chute liner here before. Mine is very curved in both directions (meaning vertical and horizontal) and forming a liner on this compound curve would be very hard with DIY methods. 
The impeller housing on my machine was in very bad shape when I got it. I had just finished welding a new layer of steel inside when the thought of lining the impeller with a sheet of HDPE or something similar crossed my mind. Bucked countersunk rivets or counter sunk screws would have looked good in the inside, but not the outside. Looks won.
I did make impeller seals with HDPE however and since I've actually used it now I can finally tell you that it worked well. Snow was sticking to everything but the impeller blades.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/6370-hdpe-impeller-seals.html.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

SB83 said:


> A new member and my first post here. I've enjoyed reading the conversations and found this one particularly interesting as I've been playing around with UHMV material myself to reduce wear and sticktion. I have a new Honda HSS928T and I bought a couple of different thicknesses of this stuff with adhesive backing from ePlastics.com.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think that if i put 1/32" thick into thé propeller housing that it Will last ?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

How do you think it would work on the impeller blades?
Sid


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

grabber said:


> Do you think that if i put 1/32" thick into the propeller housing that it Will last ?


I think that it will. Here are a few more photos if that helps as I lined my impeller housing as well after seeing that Yamaha. This material is supposed to hold up well to abrasion and is tear resistant, so worst case I'm hoping that it will last a couple of seasons. I might go thicker next time if it doesn't last. When cut tightly to size it pretty much holds itself in place so I didn't use any screws. I warmed it in there with a heat gun like the chute then put a bead of hot glue on the edges to seal it to the housing. Hot glue practically welds itself to this stuff because it comes out of the gun at above the melt temperature of the UHMW plastic. 

This is bit of a science project for me and I could probably do a cleaner job the next time, but the material is expensive so I'll see what I learn from this round.










Sid - I hadn't given any thought to the blades, but now that you mention it and seeing the work that Del has done, I think it's brilliant. It's easily doable and I'd bet it would make a big difference in throwing sticky wet snow off cleanly into the chute. I think that I'd use the 1/8" material for that since you can bead in a nice edge with the hot adhesive to prevent lift. I did my skids and you can see how it sets up in these photos. I'm sure that a mechanical fastener would be better, but I'm not ready to drill holes in this machine just yet


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

I look forward to hearing how this works out.
The teflon spray I used didn't do much to keep the snow from sticking, and the rocks scratched the heck out of the inside of the impeller housing/chute in no time.


----------



## grabber (Nov 28, 2015)

SB83:

Did you have to remove the auger and propreller in order to install the teflon coating...

Did you install it in one piece ?


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

I did not remove the auger and threaded the template material and cut plastic through the auger blades each time I was fitting them. So it's doable but in hindsight it probably would have saved me a lot of time if I'd just pulled the auger in the first place. I removed the auger later to add marine grease after reading about the lack of factory lubrication and it's pretty easy to do. We're expected to get heavy wet snow tomorrow so I'll get to see how/if it all works.

It is all one piece and I put the seam at the bottom. If I did it again though, I'd make it seamless, with one end up inside the base of the chute and the other at the top of that 1/4" high separation plate between the impeller housing and auger barrel. If you look at it, its essentially a spiral.


----------



## boathik (Nov 19, 2015)

SB83 said:


> I did not remove the auger and threaded the template material and cut plastic through the auger blades each time I was fitting them. So it's doable but in hindsight it probably would have saved me a lot of time if I'd just pulled the auger in the first place. I removed the auger later to add marine grease after reading about the lack of factory lubrication and it's pretty easy to do. We're expected to get heavy wet snow tomorrow so I'll get to see how/if it all works.
> 
> It is all one piece and I put the seam at the bottom. If I did it again though, I'd make it seamless, with one end up inside the base of the chute and the other at the top of that 1/4" high separation plate between the impeller housing and auger barrel. If you look at it, its essentially a spiral.


Thank you SB83!

I did ordered the same material, made templates from rosin paper. This stuff really sticks so getting it in position first was a struggle. I used a rubber roller, a screen splining roller and the box end of a wrench to press it down. I did pull the auger out however because I was also adding zerts to the shafts.


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very nice job! One thing that you'll need to do is put a bead of hot glue or some other sealing adhesive on the leading edge of the black chute sections. The snow hits those with a lot of force and will get up under the film. That happened to me the first time out and since sealing the edges, it's worked perfectly. I did all of the edges for good measure but I'm not sure that it's necessary.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

That looks great! Please let us know how it holds up. ps you know you did good when your wife let's you work on your blower in your living room! Well done sir!


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

boathik said:


> I did pull the auger out however because I was also adding zerts to the shafts.


Good job! I would like to see pictures of your grease zerk addition. I am planning the same modification, too. 

It looks comfortable to do your liner modification _inside_ your living area. I couldn't pull that off here. The WAF (wife acceptance factor) just wouldn't be there.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

The Opaque areas on the edges would have me concerned. The liner is not fully adhered edgewise to your steel...I've posted my thoughts on this already. If the edges are not fully sealed, there is a possibility you may be entrapping salty snow/water which potentially can cause a problem that you did not intend....FWIW


----------



## boathik (Nov 19, 2015)

Pictures posted we before i sealed the edges with hot-melt glue. Also, here are some of the zert fittings. I used 1/4" 28 TPI fittings.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

:hope::hope: On the Zerks.

How MUCH grease was on the stubs of yours. What did you coats your stubs on gear/impeller while you had her open. When I did mine, there was a light film on my new one. Has some Marine AS around, so I used that.


On the sealing, I don't know much about Hot Glue....it's something I think of a arts/crafts person when I think of hot glue. Hopefully, it will stand up to the elements and thermal expansion. That stuff is awfully brittle though ?


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

There are different grades and temperatures. I use a general purpose, multi-temp clear stick from SureBonder with a 40 watt gun. It's very pliable and sticks surprisingly well to this material. The higher wattage guns (verses low melt temp craft guns) super heat the glue, which I think strengthens the bond with UHMW PE because it softens the surface a little.


----------



## boathik (Nov 19, 2015)

There was barely anything on the auger stub shafts when I took it apart. There was a little more on the impeller shaft but still not enough, IMHO.

The hot-melt glue seems to stick well. With a storm forecast for this weekend in New England, I hope to finally get to use this beast!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Than ks for getting back boathik. I was sorta surprise by the thin film when I did mine Brand New as well. With the zerks, it should make it easy peasy keeping that lubricated as well.

Keep and eye out on your film - underneath....
The sealing edges would have me concerned,....but I suppose if you ain't blowing EOD, it would be less of a concern as well ;-)


----------



## boathik (Nov 19, 2015)

I wanted to report back that the plastic i lined the impeller housing with did not last more than 30 minutes. Oh well. It seems to be holding up ok in the chute though.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

boathik said:


> I wanted to report back that the plastic i lined the impeller housing with did not last more than 30 minutes. Oh well. It seems to be holding up ok in the chute though.


I think that what you need to use is 1/8" to 1/4" liner that you can fasten to the impeller housing (just like a few pics I posted from the Yamaha impeller housing).


----------



## SB83 (Dec 15, 2015)

Interesting. How did it fail? Mine has been holding up but I've only got a couple of hours on it and a paved driveway.


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

I cut some 1/16" Acetal for the chute, and that didn't really work out. It was too stiff to jam it into the corners up top without bowing the chute itself out bad. It could be formed to the correct shape so it won't want to spring back to flat and bow the chute out, but my brief attempts didn't work well. I thought I had a picture of it installed, but I don't. I do have one of what it looks like cut.










I ended up going back to the 1/32" black Acetal, but laser cut a fresh one that fits quite well. The one in this photo was hand cut. It works, and shouldn't go anywhere.


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

To me the Yamaha picture looks like a thicker piece of plexiglass then the roll of tape in the other pics? 

If it works great ,but I originally though you were supposed to cut and fit the thicker plexiglass to fit chute ? If the tape style works would be better only down side seems to be the install with it sticking before proper placement . 

Wonder if this would help ? Ever watch a guy put tint on car windows? They spray the windows down real good to help with placement of film . Then the squigie the excess water or window cleaner out was in proper place . After that have to give it a day I think to dry just to ensure it sticks in place .


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

Anyone have any further comments or ideas on this topic?
I am thinking of lining my new Honda chute before I install it and it should be easier with it off the machine.
I would probably do the JD chute as well.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Buy a piece of leftover blue stripe slick sheet from horn plastics and you will be very happy with it.
I would use grain elevator bolts to attach it to the chute.as the heads are flat and they will not collect or build up snow in the chute


----------

